# another goal failed!



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless something magic happens in one day i have failed my 1st 3 month routine and my goal to get a slightly more muscular body :-(.

I am still motivated tho and no what i want. So when work goes quiet and im not away from home or doing stupidly long days as much i will try again even harder this time.

August went really well but past two months my training and diet have gone right out the window. I will set myself the same goal and try even harder next time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a marathon not a sprint 

Chin up :beer:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's a marathon not a sprint
> 
> Chin up :beer:


I no mate but if im standing still then im still not goin to win the marathon lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I can relate man....I do my ACCA exams from April-June and then October-December my training really suffers and I only have time to go twice a week.

This time I have been really watching my diet as last time I got chubs from still eating as if I was training 4/5 times a week lol.

Failing that a fat cycle is the answer :devil2:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

take it on the chin. every day is a new day. as above its not a sprint. im only just starting to get the body i want after 2 years training natty.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

It's not really a fail though is it? You tried, you didn't hit the number you were looking at, but you still put in the effort and made progress....

It's a slog being natty, and being on here when you see people getting massive body changes in short amounts of time when using cycles can be demoralising, but it doesn't change the fact that we are all heading towards our goals.

Like above, I've been training for 20months properly, looking at diet and being consistent, and only now am I able to look in the mirror and see something other than the fat old lump that was looking back at me. Am I happy? No certainly not, am I HAPPIER - yes, loads.

Baby steps pal, and it will all come together, you cannot expect miracles in such a short space of time.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

the only real key to success in this game that I have found is "consistent persistence". Keep chipping away, even if you don't achieve your ultimate goal you will be closer to it than if you never tried. As @robLET said, its a marathon, not a sprint. Settle in for the journey , sure it is important to keep your eye on the goal, but don't forget to enjoy the ride. You'll get setbacks and you'll get improvements. Stack all your improvements together over time and you will come out in front.

Patience, grasshopper.(Old line from an old show called Kung-Fu)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

At lest you know why you didn't reach your goal.


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Unless something magic happens in one day i have failed my 1st 3 month routine and my goal to get a slightly more muscular body :-(.
> 
> I am still motivated tho and no what i want. So when work goes quiet and im not away from home or doing stupidly long days as much i will try again even harder this time.
> 
> August went really well but past two months my training and diet have gone right out the window. I will set myself the same goal and try even harder next time.


Tommorow doesnt need to be perfect. Just make sure it was better than today. You keep that mentality and it will all come together pretty quickly whilst only making small changes. 1 meal and 1 rep at a time


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

cheers guys  . really wanted to be able to put a good post up with pics on here with my progress. oh well like mentioned atleast i no y i failed so i can sort it next attempt  .

never surrender lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> cheers guys  . really wanted to be able to put a good post up with pics on here with my progress. oh well like mentioned atleast i no y i failed so i can sort it next attempt  .
> 
> never surrender lol


So when is you going to re-set and go again?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So when is you going to re-set and go again?


im going to keep up the eating to carry on weight gaining and start my training again when i can really put the effort in and keep it up to a reasonable standard. work will go quiet just after xmas i recon so i can really go for it then  . if i get a chance to go gym of course i will but i like structure and to keep to a routine mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> im going to keep up the eating to carry on weight gaining and start my training again when i can really put the effort in and keep it up to a reasonable standard. work will go quiet just after xmas i recon so i can really go for it then  . if i get a chance to go gym of course i will but i like structure and to keep to a routine mate.


Sorry mate but sounds like a plan for destruction. Eating to gain weight but not training. You will gain weight for sure. As for the muscular body. It won't happen.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate but sounds like a plan for destruction. Eating to gain weight but not training. You will gain weight for sure. As for the muscular body. It won't happen.


oh i know that mate. i wont put muscle on if i dont weight train but if a cant do my routine that i can stick to i cant enjoy it and feel im giving it my all. do you think i should cut down on the calories while im not training?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I've found consistency is the only way for me to get results and as I have the attention span and planning capability of a squirrel on acid it's hard for me to commit.

If you can't train then what can you do? Maybe early morning fasted cardio, wakes you up, get's your heart racing and if you up your cals you know you're not just gonna turn into a fat lump.

I think @andyhuggins has the right of it. Re-set, use the knowledge you've gained during the last 3 months and go again. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> oh i know that mate. i wont put muscle on if i dont weight train but if a cant do my routine that i can stick to i cant enjoy it and feel im giving it my all. do you think i should cut down on the calories while im not training?


Depends on your weight, bf etc. But if your not training you are going to need less cals for sure.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Depends on your weight, bf etc. But if your not training you are going to need less cals for sure.


i dont want to get fat and im getting abit of a podge on me gut. i stopped weighing myself and was looking for results in the mirror but dont do that since i stopped workouts.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

It is easy to keep putting it off even if you are squeezing in 1 or 2 sessions a week it's better than non, start now. In the same boat as you myself mate working too much but swapped to a routine training each muscle every 2 weeks. Cook a few days meals in one and you can a mange it with work.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> i dont want to get fat and im getting abit of a podge on me gut. i stopped weighing myself and was looking for results in the mirror but dont do that since i stopped workouts.


Unless you do something about it you will get fat. Do it know before it gets to late.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Unless you do something about it you will get fat. Do it know before it gets to late.


not the dreaded fat lol. guess ill have to clean my diet up abit or cut down but tbh eating hasnt been as constant as it was anyway.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I bet you wont LOL when it comes to loosing that fat :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I bet you wont LOL when it comes to loosing that fat :lol:


ill have to do something mate lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> ill have to do something mate lol.


Just trying to help mate. Do it now before it gets out of control.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i will mate, i will sort something. cheers for the advice


----------

